# Récupération de données !...



## rahan (27 Décembre 2003)

Depuis le crash inexpliqué de mon DD externe Maxtor 3000 DV il y'a presque 1 mois, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution miracle pour récupérer mes données.

J'ai essayé tout ce qui se fait en utilitaires disques à savoir :
- Drive 10
- DiskWarrior 3
- Techtool Pro 4
- Norton Utilities 8

...rien !
certains voient le disque mais échouent à la reconstruction, le disque étant trop endommagé.

Data Rescue dans sa dernière version 10.3.0 réussi à récupérer env. 1Go, mais tous les fichiers retrouvés sont inutilisables, comme corrompus. L'icone de chacun est bonne, le poids est cohérent, en double-cliquant il fait la liaison avec le soft requis (ex : flash pour un .fla) mais échoue finalement à l'ouverture.
Fausse joie donc... 

C'est rageant, mes fichiers sont de toute évidence toujours physiquement sur le disque, mais totalement inaccessibles !

vraisemblalement ce n'est pas un probleme Hardware, mais un probleme de structure (dixit Techtool qui ne peut néanmoins pas le réparer). Le disque n'a jamais été secoué et ne fait pas de bruit inquietant. Il tourne... mais ne monte pas.

Essayé sous Mac OS 9.2, 10.2.8, 10.3.1, et sur différentes bécanes...

Je pense de plus en plus à initialiser mon disque, mais est-ce que j'ai un espoir de récupérer mes data ensuite, que ce soit sous OS9 ou X ?


----------



## wimbo (22 Avril 2004)

bon deja je ne sais pas trop ou poster ce message donc je le mets la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ensuite jaimerais avoir votre avis la dessus

je viens de formater accidentellement un disque dur de pc

il est utilisable mais vide 120go despace libre

jai oublier de sauvegarder des fichiers importants
je me suis donc mis en quete de programmes de recover

et ca marche !!!!

alors que mon disque est vierge et que je lutilise normalement
mes anciennes données st tjs dessus
et accessible avec ce programme

ce qui fait que jai 2 disque pour le prix dun !

je madresse aux pros de la technique
comment ca se fait quun formatage nefface pas ?
et puisque c le cas pkoi les disque dur sont a capacité limité ?

vaste question que je me pose la


----------



## freezburger (22 Avril 2004)

Salut, je ne suis pas un specialiste mais à ta place je ferais vite des back-up des tes fichiers car en fait si tu remets des fichiers sur ton disque du perdras les anciens (ceux que tu avez effacés). En fait, je crois qu'un formatage rapide ne fait que permettre d'écraser les anciens fichiers en les rendant "invisibles". Donc tu n'as pas vraiment 2 disques pour le prix d'un mais un disque plein de données prêtes à être écrasées... 
J'espère pour toi qu'il n'est pas déjà trop tard...


----------



## wimbo (22 Avril 2004)

merci de ton soutien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je v de ce pas essayer de sauvegarder ttes mes données 
pour le reformater vraiment


----------



## Bilbo (22 Avril 2004)

Un formatage rapide consiste à remettre à vide le catalogue du disque et ne fait aucun effacement puisqu'il ne réécrit pas sur les données. Tant que tu n'écris pas sur ce disque, les données y restent et les utilitaires de récupération peuvent parfois les voir.

L'informatique est parfois étrange, mais à ma connaissance il n'y a rien de magique. Un disque dur a une capacité limitée. Si. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## MarcMame (23 Avril 2004)

Tu n'as pas fait un formatage mais une "initialisation" ce qui a du te prendre quelques secondes. Formater un disque de 120Go t'aurait pris la journée et tu n'aurais rien pu récuperer du tout !


----------



## golf (23 Avril 2004)

La précision est très importante car une initialisation ne touche pas aux fichiers présents mais efface le catalogue (sommaire) du DD alors dans un formatage digne de cette appellation le logiciel va inspecter les plateaux du DD secteur par secteur, isoler les secteurs défaillants (et il y en a toujours obligatoirement), localiser les secteurs valides dans une "table d'affectation" et créer ainsi le catalogue du DD sur lequel s'appuiera le système de fichiers...


----------



## jol (17 Juillet 2004)

Euh , j'ai un gros Pb, je viens de faire tomber mon disque dur externe (un Ice FW800). Une chute de  80 cm sur de la moquette pourtant....Il était éteint, par contre en voulant le remettre sous tension, et le faire monter sous Panther comme à mon habitude...Plus rien à l'écran seul le témoin de mise sous tension et un bruit répétitif pas trop bruyant provenant du DD externe.
Dois je me suicider tout de suite ou y a t'il une solution.
Et pis d'abord, es ce que c'est normal qu'un tel choc foutte en l'air un disque dur ?

Merci de me sauver la vie


Greg 

> Power PC G5  2 x 1.8 - 2Go
Panther 10.3.4


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juillet 2004)

jol a dit:
			
		

> Et pis d'abord, es ce que c'est normal qu'un tel choc foutte en l'air un disque dur ?


 Oui, c'est tout à fait possible. En effet, un disque dur est constitué de plusieurs disques de stockage sur lequel se balade (à la manière d'un antique graphophone) un bras tenant la tête de lecture... sauf que la mécanique est extrèmement précise :mouais: ! 
 Il faut que la tête de lecture survole le disque sans le toucher... quand je dis survole, c'est plutôt effleure car la tête se trouve à peu près à quelques dixièmes de millimètre de la surface du disque ... Si près qu'à l'oeil nu, on dirait qu'il la touche !

 Ce qui explique que les disques durs ne supportent pas les gros chocs :rose:


----------



## litle_big_one (17 Juillet 2004)

Lut
regarge si sous le choc, la nape interne au boîtier n'aurait pas bougé, avec un coup de chance

bob


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Il faut que la tête de lecture survole le disque sans le toucher... quand je dis survole, c'est plutôt effleure car la tête se trouve à peu près à quelques dixièmes de millimètre de la surface du disque ... Si près qu'à l'oeil nu, on dirait qu'il la touche !
> Ce qui explique que les disques durs ne supportent pas les gros chocs :rose:


Oui et non !
Les DD modernes sont tous prévu avec une position de parking automatique des têtes (bloquées)  Quand il n'est pas en phase de R/R ils peuvent résister à de gros chocs !
Il est tombé au repos ou en fonctionnement ? Allumé/éteint ?

Si c'est allumé et en R/R (lecture, écriture) alors il est mort !
Seule une récupération en salle blanche peut qque chose, entre 600 et 1000 ¤


----------



## Wheeling (22 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir si par hasard une personne du forum avait fait appel à une socièté de récupération de données.
pour la petite histoire j'ai des sauvegardes sur des zip 250 et mon lecteur ne peu plus les lire !!!
après avoir changé le lecteur et de mac la lecture est toujours impossible.

si une personne peu me sauver la mise ça serait vraiment cool   
car je suis dans une belle merde    

merci


----------



## gootch (22 Juillet 2004)

allez va, je sens que t'as envie de faire un peu de lecture, la plupart de ces liens menent vers des entreprises spécialisées
En esperant que ça t'aide



 Ontrack Récupération de Données 
 ADSTORE recuperation-de-donnees-informatiques 
 adStore plus_recuperation_donnees  
 Ibas 
 Aigon


----------



## Wheeling (22 Juillet 2004)

merci pour ces adresses, j'avais déjà ibas et ontrack, on va voir en combien de temps ils répondent   

enfin si un "macGforumeu" a eu une experience similiaire je veux bien des infos

@+


----------



## johnnycoyote (21 Octobre 2004)

Slt tout le monde,
 omme un con, jai fait tombé mon disque externe. Tout de suite, je lai raccordé a mon powerbook. Au debut il marchait pas mais au bout dun demi heure il sest remise a marcher! Je pensais que jetais sauvé, mais 24 heures a pres il sest mis a faire un bruit comme une vieille horloge. et il monte plus sur le bureau. J'avais sauvegardé pas mal de chose, mais pas tout, il me reste un pacquet a recuperer.
Un copin m'a dit d'essayer de le mettre au congelateur pour une heure, mais ca na pas marché non plus; est-ce qui'il ya qquun ki sait ce que je pourrais faire pour récupérer mes donnees, sinon suis mal.
merci d'avance
john


----------



## johnnycoyote (21 Octobre 2004)

le disque externe que jai fait tomber netait pas allumé quand je lai fait tomber.


----------



## ddn45 (7 Novembre 2004)

j'voudrais pas être pessimiste mais un disque qui redémarre un peu et s'arrête, c'est quand même pas bon signe
pour répondre aux deux intervenants, et par expérience (je change souvent des ddurs) c'est quand même du matériel fragile et 80 cm c'est un peu beaucoup, même sur de la moquette!!! 
reste que quelquefois la chance ......


----------



## harrypotterbtz (4 Février 2005)

suite a un restore de mon powerbook j'ai rebrancher mon disque dur externe firewire 800 et là??? plus aucune données sur mon disque dur... il me restait les noms des dossiers sans les icones et quand je cliquais dessus le nom disparaissait.... auparavant il me restait 35 go de libre sur mon disque dur externe de 160 go et je me retrouve avec 135go de libre maintenant.
COMMENT FAIRE POUR RÉCUPÉRER MES DONNEES, AIDEZ MOI SIL VOUS PLAIT;;;; :sleep:


----------



## golf (4 Février 2005)

Bonsoir et bienvenue

Première info : tu ne touches pas à ton DD pour l'instant, certaines manips peuvent entraîner la perte irrémédiable de données.

Tu peux nous en dire un peu plus :
Dans quelles circonstances exactes ?
Quelle PowerBook, quelle version d'os et enfin quel DD ?

Vas aussi parcourir ce fil : Maintenance, Optimisation d'X ! Pourquoi et quels outils !...


----------



## Mage-Li (1 Mars 2005)

Me revoila avec une nouvelle question ...

J'ai recup les donnés d'un disque dur externe qui voulait pas monter avec diskwarrior ( mille merci a ce soft et a son créateur  )
Mais maintenant je fais quoi de mon DD ? Je le gétte ? C'est un peu rallant.  

Pourquoi ne pas faire un reformatage est testé si il monte sur le bureau. 

Mais ds ce cas quel est la fiabilité du DD ?

Es que quelqu'un peu expliquer simplement et rapidement ( ou doné un lien ) qu'es qui fait qu'un DD ne monte plus. Je sais que disk warrior réparre _les tables_  :mouais: 

Voili merci a vous


----------



## jhk (1 Mars 2005)

Il faut avant tout savoir pourquoi ce disque dur ne montait pas ou ce que DiskWarrior a réparé.
Si la fiabilité du disque est entamée, il ne faut plus l'utiliser pour des données pro et/ou sensibles.
Après reformatage, ce disque dur devrait être réutilisable.


----------



## golf (1 Mars 2005)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recup les donnés d'un disque dur externe qui voulait pas monter avec diskwarrior ( mille merci a ce soft et a son créateur  )
> Mais maintenant je fais quoi de mon DD ? Je le gétte ? C'est un peu rallant.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas faire un reformatage est testé si il monte sur le bureau.
> ...


Il peut y avoir plusieurs raison qui rendent un DD inopérant dont les deux principales sont :

- une électronique défectueuse => pas grand chose à faire sinon, en ce qui concerne les DD externes, changer le boîtier 

- une mécanique déffectueuse et là, deux cas : mécanique moteur ou bras => garantie ou poubelle mais cela peut aussi provenir des plateaux où sont stockées les informations...

Et c'est là que l'intervention d'un logiciel comme DiskWarrior est utile.
Explication : les plateaux sont organisés, lors du formatage en secteurs et il est courant que ces secteurs deviennent inopérants avec le vieillissement dû au fonctionnement du DD.
Lorsque les secteurs invalides sont des secteurs qui contiennent la table des matières du DD alors il est difficile à l'os d'y retrouver  ses petits pour reconstituer et réorganiser les fichiers épars 

Un utilitaire comme DiskWarrior va alors aller lire tous les segments du DD et reconstituer le puzzle de ces informations pour recréer cette fameuse "table des matières", la réécrire sur le DD et l'indiquer à l'os. 

Toutefois les secteurs défaillants sont toujours présents sur le DD !...

Il est donc important de reformater les DD qui ont eu une défaillance et, en plus, il faut lui faire faire un formatage de bas niveau.
En effet, celui-ci isolera les secteurs défaillants et indiquera au système de ne plus les utiliser.


----------



## Mage-Li (10 Mars 2005)

Merci beaucoup golf   
Par contre un formatage de bas niveau c'est quoi ? Et comment le faire ?

J'ai lancé le fomatage du DD avec les options 2 options :
_ ecriture des 0 sur tout les secteurs 
_ écriture aléatoire a 8 pistes
( je ne sais plus exactement le nom des options ! )

J'ai jamaais vu un formatage aussi long ! Ca fais 2 jours qu'il prépare l'écriture des donnés aléatoire !! 
Quand je dis 2 jours c'est pas en gros c'est réel ! Je croyais qu'il avait planté mais non ca avance, il en est a la moitié !


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

Ben, c'est çà 
Il va lire/écrire/vérifier sur chacun des secteurs du DD et isole ceux qui sont défaillants ; plus le DD est gros et plus c'est long


----------

